# No sleep



## forgetmenot (Oct 27, 2018)

Three hrs of sleep  yet here i am awake finishing laundry blah  hope i can get some sleep today to make up for not sleeping last night.  Going for a walk in fresh air try to wake up a bit as cannot settle right now. uggg hate night time glad when light comes of day.   Another day  to face will get through it i know just wish nights  were not so long.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 27, 2018)

What happens for you at night, @forgetmenot?

Is it worrying? Anxiety? Not able to stop all your thoughts and fears about your family?

Or nightmares? Bad memories?


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 27, 2018)

Nightmares  and worries both really.
   i always wake up yelling i hate nightmares i shake usually afterwards...hate it so i usually stay downstairs now  wont go to bedroom dont like waking up hsb.
Sorry my mind never stops i worry so much abt them all.
um  i am just tired that all i guess going to try to rest some now everyone is gone now that is good.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2018)

For what it's worth:

Progressive Muscle Relaxation for Stress and Insomnia

Natural Sleep Remedies That Actually Work | Readers Digest


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 27, 2018)

I have heard of warm milk use to give that to my ma to help her sleep  would not of thought of honey as it is full of sugar but interesting    usually take a warm bath it helps thanks
will try eating a banana in evening   I just worry abt them all sorry  Thanks Daniel for the links.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 27, 2018)

Thinking of you.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 28, 2018)

Sorry to hear you have to deal with frequent recurring nightmares . Not fun at all waking up in the middle or at the end of one with the dream still feels real and vivid.

:support:


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 28, 2018)

Ya not wanting to really sleep for all it brings  trying to fight it really but i can feel i am going to nod off soon  staying down by fire tonight as hsb works tomorrow 4 am he gets up and i don't want to wake him. anyways counting the hours now until daybreak.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 28, 2018)

I understand your reasons for being afraid of sleeping but you know very well that sleep is as important as air food and water to sustain life. Think you really need to find help if you can’t find a way to get a good night’s sleep on a regular basis or it will definitely affect your health and without wanting to put extra pressure on you there’s lots of people need and want you around for a long time. Me included


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2018)

Incidentally, what helped me the most to sleep (when I worked night shifts and had problems sleeping during the day) was listening to comedians.  For some reason it helped me relax enough (eventually), even after my system developed tolerance to melatonin and Benadryl.  

I did not go to my doctor for a prescription, but I wish I had in retrospect since I often felt like a zombie when awake.    But addressing the underlying the issue (by quitting the night shifts) obviously helped the most.


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 29, 2018)

My problem seems to be the opposite. I’m a night owl. Even when I barely got any sleep the night before and stayed up all day, take a clonazepam like tonight around midnight I seem to be unable to shut down. Normally it doesn’t matter I can sleep all day if I want but like tomorrow I have to be up in the morning and drive to Winnipeg again for a good part of the day. It’s 1:40am and I’m still wide awake ugh. 

I did notice lately that if I eat later than 7pm i have good chances of having some rough and weird or troubling dreams. Probably cause of the digestive problems I’ve been having. Never had this problem before o could eat a big meal before bed and sleep like a baby.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 29, 2018)

I know we all need to sleep i know, It is hard and i did sleep sort of  just the nightmares keep coming.
  I end up yelling out again last night but i was able to get myself upstairs and hid under my blanket quite shaky  
  I just wish there was something to stop nightmares ugg tired still  dark out there still and it is 716am.  Daylight i hope will come soon.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh i hope you can get some sleep GaryQ long drive to Winnipeg and you need to be alert.  I don't eat really before going to bed.  Hsb played some music videos that all and a house show.  I hope you have a safe trip today and an enjoyable one    I am going to lie down again see whats happen  take care GaryQ


----------



## GaryQ (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks FMN, I took another clonazepam at 2 and fell asleep around 2:30 slept like a baby till alarm woke me up at 9.

Hope you manages to get some more rest and that these nightmares stop for you. hugs


----------

